# Any idea what the mileage on the AWD ID4 will be and were will they be made?



## samwoo (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi, I'm getting ready to buy an ID4 2wd or an Awd and I'm just questioning what the mileage on the AWD ID4 will be, also where will the AWD be made? and are they worth waiting for and what month are they expected?


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

The RWD is ~250 mile and the heavier/more powerful AWD is expected to be less (~220 mile?). USA AWD deliveries are anticipated this Summer/Fall.

All are built in Germany until sometime in early 2022 when VW will transition USA vehicle production to Chattanooga, TN.

I didn't wait - I got a 1st Edition.  And Yes, for me the 6-month wait was worth it. 









New owners: This is what we like about the ID.4


I noticed that there is a lot of negativity around features of the ID.4. Some of it you could call nitpicking. It is actually a German trait to always find something to complain about (again, I can say that as I am German ;)). I think we should not forget that - overall - the ID.4 is a great...




www.vwidtalk.com


----------



## mope54 (May 24, 2005)

When I placed my AWD order in I was told to expect delivery between Oct-Dec. I didn't wait... (got a First Edition!)


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes, I forgot the Covid-delay ripple effect for the US AWD. And also VAG's sudden need to sell more units in Europe to cover some fleet emissions threshold.
It also affected my ID.4 delivery to a degree, but the Ides of March was actually fine by me.



mope54 said:


> When I placed my AWD order in I was told to expect delivery between Oct-Dec. I didn't wait... (got a First Edition!)


----------



## phildo (Jul 23, 1999)

I think 'worth the wait' really depends on what kind of vehicle you need. I live in Central Oregon and deal with ice/snow in the winter, so I am only considering AWD at this point.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Never buy a 1st model year car.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Historically I would be inclined to agree. However given over-the-air firmware updates it's far more a moot concern than ever before.



Senior Member said:


> Never buy a 1st model year car.


----------



## mope54 (May 24, 2005)

Senior Member said:


> Never buy a 1st model year car.


Normally I'd agree but VW's trend, at least in regard to their EVs, in recent years has been to release an early bird trim that is hard to match value-wise in later releases. The 1st is built in Germany and later iterations will be built state-side and I've always given higher value to German origin dubs than those built elsewhere. I suspect VW puts a little extra (source higher quality parts) into their launches, too. The first gen eGolfs, for example, had more efficient motors compared to the later releases. Those factors, along with the OTAs, make this less of a concern than usual. Plus, it's a VW...it's not like I'm expecting a gremlin-free vehicle during any release cycle


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes, "value engineering" always rears its increased profit margin ugly head in out years. So you have to weigh the bang for the buck trim (~$3K "free" in 1st Edition as an example) and somewhat better parts vs. the potential "early adopter" headaches. But again I've only had a couple App issues that were resolved fairly quickly and another vehicle charge-scheduling setup anomaly to work-around and likely to be addressed in the first OTA update. No issues with the actual drivability which has been excellent.


----------



## Fleuger999 (Jun 10, 2019)

phildo said:


> I think 'worth the wait' really depends on what kind of vehicle you need. I live in Central Oregon and deal with ice/snow in the winter, so I am only considering AWD at this point.


The cold temps will also impact range. I have a buddy who has a Tesla in Toronto Canada and he said in winter his range is reduced by about 20% during the cold winter.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Indeed. The computer's top priority is keeping the battery at its optimal temperature and that of course requires more energy in Winter that would otherwise be used for more range. But then also in very hot climates keeping it cool. 🤷‍♂️


Fleuger999 said:


> The cold temps will also impact range. I have a buddy who has a Tesla in Toronto Canada and he said in winter his range is reduced by about 20% during the cold winter.


----------



## mlsstl (Nov 28, 2018)

Over on another forum that has a lot of activity concerning the VW EVs (VWIDTalk.com), the general thinking is that the RWD's 250 mile EPA range will be reduced to 220 to 230 miles for the AWD. Both cars will have the same battery pack. Remember that the EPA mileage figures are more for comparing different makes and models against each other rather than a precise indication of what any individual driver should expect for themselves.


----------



## Golfsx2 (Apr 13, 2017)

VW has announced the AWD’s range as 240 miles. It achieves this by using the 2nd motor only when needed. The motor freewheels most of the time.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for this as I was unaware that the FWD portion of the ID.4 AWD model was only "as required." This is somewhat similar to my prior TTS Quattro which was FWD most of the time and the Haldex RWD only activated as required.
I wonder however if the front motor is at least used for add'l regen/braking when not actual drive?


Golfsx2 said:


> VW has announced the AWD’s range as 240 miles. It achieves this by using the 2nd motor only when needed. The motor freewheels most of the time.


----------



## Golfsx2 (Apr 13, 2017)

The info about the front motor freewheeling most of the time was on an EV enthusiast site, which of course I can't find now. 

Here's what VW said in a newsletter to customers who've preordered an AWD model:

_Your reserved ID.4 SUV will change the way you think about driving. So, we wanted to take a moment to update you on some information about your vehicle. With an *EPA estimated range of 240 miles for the ID.4 AWD Pro S* model, a maximum 295 HP, heart‑pumping torque, and all‑wheel drive traction to help accommodate varied terrain and weather conditions, this is the next generation of driving._


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Possibly this reference and as discussed few AWD tech details to date: Odd lack of details about the AWD model










Golfsx2 said:


> The info about the front motor freewheeling most of the time was on an EV enthusiast site, which of course I can't find now.
> 
> Here's what VW said in a newsletter to customers who've preordered an AWD model:
> 
> _Your reserved ID.4 SUV will change the way you think about driving. So, we wanted to take a moment to update you on some information about your vehicle. With an *EPA estimated range of 240 miles for the ID.4 AWD Pro S* model, a maximum 295 HP, heart‑pumping torque, and all‑wheel drive traction to help accommodate varied terrain and weather conditions, this is the next generation of driving._


----------

